# New TV



## ESA1178 (Dec 3, 2011)

So I ended up replacing my Bravia (with a 1st generation tuner) with an LG.
As stated in past posts, I have an antenna all broken up in the attic.
I live in a single story ranch home and my guess is that a previous owner 
took the antenna down while replacing the roof. Rather than taking it to the landfill, they dumped it in the attic.
After looking at antennaweb, the type of antenna that I need is a Medium Multidirectional Antenna. Any suggestions as to an antenna product? 60 mile distance preferred. If I have it in the attic that is. Also, should I be getting an amplifier if the length of the cable is over 20' and I am using a splitter?

Thanks!

Mark


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

We can give you no coherent advise without knowing where you are.

Go to TVFool.com and generate a report by inputting your exact address - we cannot see the address after the report is generated - then use the URL near the top of the page to paste the report location into your reply.

We need info on how far you are from each station and what channels the stations are, the TVFool report will do just that.

If you are 60 miles from a station that is fringe not medium multi-directional.

I think I found your TVFool report from a previous post, if you are still near Sacramento.

You have all the networks available to you due southand all but one are UHF, PBS channel 9 is the VHF channel

Almost any decent UHF antenna should get you all those UHF channels and mayve even ch 9.

I would try a Channel Master 4221 or similar.


----------

